# Elektronikas forums >  Maza platīte un detaļu identifikācija

## ddff

Kungi! 

Kurš par godīgu atlīdzību grib un var sagatavot izteikti mazu failiņu priekš Almiko vai varbūt izgatavot pašas plates jau gatavas?
Te ir oriģinālās plates foto: https://failiem.lv/u/kdmtb87n
Uzdevums ir aizvietot 5-kontaktu XLR pret 3-kontaktu, izmest L1, atstāt C1 un PL2, līdz ar ko plate var būt vienpusēja.

----------


## flybackmaster

digitālu uz analogu partaisīt vai

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Flybackmaster, varbūt ja nav ko teikt, tad ... nevajag?
It kā jau darbs nav daudz, es it kā varētu, bet grūti ar laiku.

----------

